# someone needs to inform Paige that she is a senior



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige has been on high gear her whole life. Like seriously you wouldn't believe the stuff she did when she was younger. Once we tied her in the lake and she played in the waves for nine hours. Well, now she is eleven yrs old and she refuses to chill out. Problem is if I let her over due it then she will be limping.So how do you convince the craziest dog ever that she needs to -ahem- "act her age?" At least throttle it back to a level 8 instead of a level 10?








My vet was impressed with paige's list of vitamins and he can't argue with a Shepherd that could pass for five







but I gotta convince Paige to relax a little...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Luther would have been 11 last August and I remember comparing insanity notes back on the other board. 

I tell Morgan all the time to act her age. There was a point about 16 months ago when I thought she'd finally grown up becuase she'd stopped attacking vacuums, hoses and the neighbors leaf blower. Then I had to go getting her a puppy...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe at the end of the day, some massage or Ttouch?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I have started giving her half pain med and a heating pad after she overdoes it. Yesterday I took them to a new place to run and I could barely keep up w her! I run everyday so I am in good shape but she was on fire yesterday and toe to toe with her two yr old brother. Believe me when I say this-there has never been and never will be another GSD like Paige! ( I have to figure out how to post pics!!!!)


----------

